# Teichthermometer



## khs (18. Feb. 2009)

Hallo Leute,

ich suche ein Teichthermometer mit Fühler. Da ich mit den herkömmlichen Thermometer nur die Oberflächentemperatur messen kann will ein robustes Thermometer mit Fühler in 2 Meter Tiefe. Im Internet finde ich nur solche die digital sind und demzufolge die Witterung draußen nicht überstehen.

In der Industrie gibt es dann Thermometer aus Edelstahl, die haben aber Preise ab 250 € aufwärts. 

Wer hat einen Vorschlag für einen Thermometer, der über Jahre draußen am Teich stehen kann und die Temperatur im Teich in 2 Meter Tiefe mißt.


----------



## Vampyr (18. Feb. 2009)

*AW: Teichthermometer*

Hallo Karl-Heinz,
soeinen wasserdichten Fühler gibts bei Conrad/Reichelt für wenige Euros. Die nennen sich NTC bzw PTC, wobei der NTC zu bevorzugen ist.

Die Frage, die sich stellt ist, wie du das Ganze auswerten willst. Willst du nur wenn du am teich bist mal eben kontrollieren können, wie warm/kalt es am Grund ist, reint so ein einfaches Digitalthermometer(klick) von Conrad völlig aus.
Das tust du in eine kleine Plastikbox, aus der du ein kleines Fenster ausschneidest und von innen eine Plexiglasscheibe davorklebst.

Ein wenig eleganter ist diese Variante:
LED-Thermometer-Baustein
oder mit LCD-Anzeige(allerdings zum selbst zusammen löten:
LCD-Thermometer-Bausatz

Die beiden letzteren versionen müssen natürlich incl. Netzteil oder Batterie auch wieder in eine Plastikbox, damit die Wasserdicht sind.


Willst du das ganze noch aufzeichnen, wird das ein wenig aufwändiger und teurer.  Man kann da Platinen zusammenlöten, die die Temp-kurve für eine gewisse Zeit speichern und dann vom PC ausgelesen werden müssen.

Wenn du eine Funk-Wetterstation hast, an die man noch weitere Sensoren auslesen kann (wie diese hier), kannst du es wie ich machen und für 30€(in meinem fall) einen weiteren Sensor kaufen.
Diesen muss man nur aufschrauben und den NTC abklemmen. Dann kann man entweder ein Kabel verlegen oder wie ich einen neu verkabelten NTC für 5€ kaufen und diesen anklemmen. Dann wird der Sender wieder abgedichtet, da man ja ein kleines Loch bohren müsste um das Kabel rauszuführen und so aufgestellt, dass der Station ihn empfängt.
Bei einem neuen NTC muss man jedoch das Gerät neu einstellen. Das passiert über Drehpotentionmeter auf der Senderplatine. Einfach ein recht genaues Termometer daneben legen und drehen, bis der richtige Wert angezeigt wird.

Gruß Christoph


----------



## khs (18. Feb. 2009)

*AW: Teichthermometer*

Hallo Christoph,

vielen Dank für Deine schnelle Reaktion. Dein Vorschlag wenn man mal von dem Ersten absieht ist mir  zuviel Technik. 

Ich will einfach nur einen robusten Thermometer für außen, der Wind, Regen, Schnee und jedes Wetter aushält, aber auch durch einen Fühler in 2 Meter Tiefe mißt. 

Wenn ich nichts finde, muß ich natürlich Deinen ersten Vorschlag in Anspruch nehmen. Dann steht halt neben dem Teich ein Kasten aus Plastik in welchem der digitale Thermometer liegt. War zwar nicht meine Vorstellung scheint aber heute in Zeiten der Elektronik nur noch möglich zu sein.

Übrigends z. Zeit habe ich einen Badethermometer an einer Leine mit einem Stein beschwert. Geht zwar, wollte ich aber doch etwas moderner gestalten. Deshalb meine Anfrage hier.

Eine aufwendige Führung der Temperaturen über PC usw. will ich nicht. Sorry, bin vielleicht etwas altmodisch in diesen Dingen, wenn ich auch viel am PC arbeite.


----------



## Platin (18. Feb. 2009)

*AW: Teichthermometer*

Hallo Karl-Heinz

Ich messe am Teichgrund mit diesem Min-Max-Thermometer mit wasserdichtem Fühler: Klick1 Klick2

Hier hatten wir das selbe Thema, vielleicht hilft es auch noch weiter.


----------



## Vampyr (18. Feb. 2009)

*AW: Teichthermometer*

Hallo Karl-Heinz,
Die sache mit dem LED-Thermometer-Baustein ist auch nicht soo viel Technik.

Du nimmst dir eine Plastikbox, schraubst da die Platine rein. Da kommt noch ein Netzteil bzw eine Batterie rein(3 4,5V-Blocks dürften einige Jahre reichen) sowie das 2-polige Fühlerkabel. Insgesamt also 4 Kabel anklemmen, eine Plexischeibe einbauen und den Fühler auf den grund legen. So technisch finde ich das nicht.

Was die Wetterstation angeht, kommt es mir auch nicht so auf die PC-Auswertung an. Es ist nur schön, im Wohnzimmer zu sitzen und auf einen Blick die Außentemperatur mit der am teichgrund zu vergleichen. Aber jedem das seine.

Falls dir die Sache mit dem LED/LCD-Baustein oder der Wetterstation gefallen sollte, du aber die technischen Hürden scheust, würde ich mich gegen einen geringen Obulus dazu brerit erklären, zu Conrad zu fahren und dir das ganze zusammen zu bauen, sodass du nurnoch einen Platz finden und den Fühler versenken musst.

Gruß Christoph


----------



## Ogi (18. Feb. 2009)

*AW: Teichthermometer*

Hallo Karl-Heinz,

schau mal bei Ebay nach.

WASSER-TEMPERATUR-ÜBERWACHUNG SIGMA MIN-MAX-THERMOMETER
Artikelnummer: 260360698999

Gruß

Werner


----------



## khs (18. Feb. 2009)

*AW: Teichthermometer*

Zuerst allen einmal herzlichen Dank für die schnelle Reaktion und die große Hilfsbereitschaft.

Ich werde eine der vorgeschlagenen Lösungen gerne in Betracht ziehen, wenn nicht noch andere Vorschläge kommen. Natürlich ist es schon verlockend zu sagen, ich sitze in meinem Wohnzimmer und kann dann lesen welche Temperatur ich im Teich in 2 Meter Tiefe habe. 

Also Ihr habt mein Interesse auf jeden Fall für eine solche Lösung geweckt.


----------



## Ernie (22. Feb. 2009)

*AW: Teichthermometer*



Vampyr schrieb:


> Hallo Karl-Heinz,
> Die sache mit dem LED-Thermometer-Baustein ist auch nicht soo viel Technik.
> 
> Du nimmst dir eine Plastikbox, schraubst da die Platine rein. Da kommt noch ein Netzteil bzw eine Batterie rein(3 4,5V-Blocks dürften einige Jahre reichen) sowie das 2-polige Fühlerkabel. Insgesamt also 4 Kabel anklemmen, eine Plexischeibe einbauen und den Fühler auf den grund legen. So technisch finde ich das nicht.
> ...




Hallo Christoph, was meinst Du mit geringen Obulus ?


----------



## Mercedesfreund (22. Feb. 2009)

*AW: Teichthermometer*

..ja das interessiert mich auch, was kostet das bei dir komplett?


----------

